# Lá disso sabia ele



## Masoud_d84

What does it mean? *Lá disso sabia ele.*


----------



## Archimec

He did know a thing or two about that (?)


----------



## Masoud_d84

Archimec said:


> He did know a thing or two about that (?)


What do you mean?


----------



## alFarrob

Here "*lá" *is just emphatic. It is often just emphatic. For example: "*lá disso*", "*veja lá".*


----------



## Masoud_d84

alFarrob said:


> Here "*lá" *is just emphatic. It is often just emphatic. For example: "*lá disso*", "*veja lá".*


Would you translate the sentence?


----------



## alFarrob

Masoud_d84 said:


> Would you translate the sentence?



*About that, he knew.*


Be aware that I am better with portuguese than with english


----------



## Masoud_d84

alFarrob said:


> *About that, he knew.*
> 
> 
> Be aware that I am better with portuguese than with english


----------



## gato radioso

Masoud_d84 said:


> Would you translate the sentence?



He knew about that
Or
He knew (quite well) about that


----------



## guihenning

The orignal sentence lacks context…


----------



## pfaa09

Gosh, Masoud. You want to get your driver license without taking the lessons. You are putting the wagon in front of the horses.
What you are asking for it is not easy to translate because English and Portuguese languages have different culture and etymology.
It is hard to give an accurate translation for a lot of sentences that you bring to us.

Lá disso sabia ele.
Other ways of saying it:
Uma coisa é certa, ele sabia do assunto. = One thing is certain, he knew about the subject
Honra lhe seja feita nessa matéria. = We should honor him in that subject. Honor upon him in that subject.
Se há coisa que ele sabia, isso era uma delas = If there was something that he new very well, that is one of those.
Ele era um especialista nessa matéria = He was an expert about that subject / matter / theme.


----------



## guihenning

Ainda insisto no contexto, pois, no Brasil, pode significar exatamente o contrario.


----------



## Carfer

É certo que falta contexto, mas, pelo menos da maneira como usamos esse tipo de construção em Portugal, é uma forma enfática e admirativa de dizer que esse era um assunto de que ele sabia muito. Podia não saber de outras coisas, mas dessa sabia e muito. _'Pode não gostar  de andar de automóvel, mas lá de ir a Lisboa gosta ele', _maneira de dizer que ele tem em Lisboa um qualquer motivo de atracção que supera a renitência de andar de automóvel. Frequentemente, mas não necessariamente,  o que se enfatiza tem também uma conotação negativa (no exemplo dado, talvez insinue que a razão que o leva a gostar de ir a Lisboa tem alguma coisa de censurável).

P.S: cruzei-me com o pfaa e o guihenning.


----------



## Archimec

Masoud_d84 said:


> What do you mean?



know a thing or two (about somebody/something)

 (_informal_) know a lot aboutsomebody/something from your own experience: _After ten years as a teacher, I know a thing or two about how children learn._♢ _‘How much do you know about computers?’ ‘Oh, I know a thing or two.’_

know a thing or two


----------



## alFarrob

guihenning said:


> Ainda insisto no contexto, pois, no Brasil, pode significar exatamente o contrario.



Por cá também, mas é quando o *lá* vai depois do verbo, aí significa o contrário.
"_Maria sabe costurar?" "_*Sabe lá.*_" _
Aqui quer dizer que não sabe.


----------



## Masoud_d84

pfaa09 said:


> Gosh, Masoud. You want to get your driver license without taking the lessons. You are putting the wagon in front of the horses.
> What you are asking for, it is not easy to translate because English and Portuguese languages have different culture and etymology.
> It is hard to give an accurate translation for a lot of sentences that you bring to us.
> 
> Lá disso sabia ele.
> Other ways of saying it:
> Uma coisa é certa, ele sabia do assunto. = One thing is certain, he knew about the subject
> Honra lhe seja feita nessa matéria. = We should honor him in that subject. Honor upon him in that subject.
> Se há coisa que ele sabia, isso era uma delas = If there was something that he new very well, that is one of those.
> Ele era um especialista nessa matéria = He was an expert about that subject / matter / theme.


Kkkk

I mean explain it not translate. You are right


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> The orignal sentence lacks context…


I agree, because that thing he knew, could be a theme or a craft, or simply something that he had heard or seen, something more shallow.
I'm curious to know what's behind of "disso".


----------



## Masoud_d84

guihenning said:


> Ainda insisto no contexto, pois, no Brasil, pode significar exatamente o contrario.



Realmente, em breve viu um urubu pousado num burro morto. Mas que depressa jogou a porta em cima deles — e como o urubu ficou manco, foi fácil pegálo. Para que queria ele um urubu? Lá disso sabia ele.


----------



## Masoud_d84

pfaa09 said:


> I agree, because that thing he knew, could be a theme or a craft, or simply something that he had heard or seen, something more shallow.
> I'm curious to know what's behind of "disso".



I've sent the text.


----------



## alFarrob

Masoud_d84 said:


> Realmente, em breve viu um urubu pousado num burro morto. Mas que depressa jogou a porta em cima deles — e como o urubu ficou manco, foi fácil pegálo. Para que queria ele um urubu? Lá disso sabia ele.



Realmente o contexto altera tudo. Esta construção não me soa familiar, provavelmente por ser português. Mas já me induz à interpretação negativa. Que ele não sabia disso. Aguardo pela opinião dos colegas brasileiros.


Em português de Portugal se fosse *ele sabia lá disso*, queria nitidamente dizer que não sabia nada. Mas por essa ordem para nós é uma construção estranha, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## Guigo

Masoud_d84 said:


> Realmente, em breve viu um urubu pousado num burro morto. Mas que depressa jogou a porta em cima deles — e como o urubu ficou manco, foi fácil pegálo. Para que queria ele um urubu? Lá disso sabia ele.



Como usou "urubu", é bem provável que seja um texto brasileiro. Daí, eu diria que ele _não tinha motivo algum_ para pegar a ave; pegou por pegar, por maldade ou por implicância com o bicho. Urubus não servem como ave de estimação e, tampouco, para fazer um guisado. Na verdade, por lei, nem se pode matar o querido _Coragyps atratus_: ave utilíssima!


----------



## pfaa09

Masoud_d84 said:


> Para que queria ele um urubu? Lá disso sabia ele.


Why did he want an urubu? Only he knew the reason for that. Because it's a strange thing.


----------



## Masoud_d84

Would you please give me your opinion @Ari RT ?


----------



## Ari RT

Essa é uma pergunta difícil. Esse personagem (Malazarte, Malasartes e variações) é o típico falso simplório espertalhão. Cheio de recursos, enganos, truques.
Esse "lá" pode ser duas coisas, infelizmente opostas. Comecemos pensando em "lá" (o lugar onde eu NÃO estou) como o oposto de "aqui" (o lugar associado à minha posição presente).
- "Sei lá", "lá sei eu", "sei lá eu", "vá lá saber", "sabe-se lá", significam _*não sei*_. Aqui, agora, eu mesmo, não sei. Talvez "lá", "alguém" saiba. Não eu. Essa é a mais provável acepção no trecho postado. Ele pegou um urubu sem saber como o usaria, para quê nem quando. É o espertalhão, lembre-se. Ele confiava que teria alguma ideia de como tirar proveito de um achado de ocasião, mas ainda não sabia como. As histórias de esperteza costumam operar com a surpresa. O autor sabe a que se destina um recurso qualquer que faz o personagem colher, mas mantém o mistério. A graça reside em admirar-se de como o personagem dará uso inteligente e inesperado a algo que à primeira vista parecia absurdamente inútil.
- Mas quando o sujeito da história é a terceira pessoa (ele / eles), o "lá" está no mesmo plano de alteridade da terceira pessoa. Ele é alter/outro/não eu, assim como lá é não aqui. Coincidem nocionalmente. Podem aparecer construções como "Ele lá é quem sabe". Nesse caso, _*ele sabe*_. É preciso colocar o "que/quem" relativo para retirar a ambiguidade. Essa acepção me parece pouco provável no trecho em estudo, mas não é impossível. Ele teria pego o urubu já com uma ideia na cabeça de como usar o animal em algum estratagema. Nesse caso, "disso lá ele sabia" = só ele sabia, o saber está lá, no locus associado a ele, não aqui comigo ou com qualquer outra pessoa que não esteja lá onde ele está.
- O médico me mandou tomar aspirina, não entendo porquê. Ele é quem estudou medicina, ele lá é quem tem que saber dessas coisas...
- Porque os torcedores brigam nos estádios de futebol? Eles lá é que sabem... (só eles sabem, eu não; esse saber está lá, não aqui).
- Porque os torcedores brigam nos estádios de futebol? Eles lá sabem... (eles não sabem).
- Porque as mulheres demoram tanto para se vestir? Sei lá (não sei), elas lá é que sabem (só elas sabem), vá lá saber (ninguém sabe).

A continuação do conto é que vai dizer qual das duas acepções é a correta. Se ele usou o urubu imediatamente em alguma esperteza, então já capturou o bicho de caso pensado, já sabia. Se a narrativa se afastar um pouco do caso do urubu para depois trazê-lo de volta como uma solução inesperada, então ele não sabia.
Minha solução? Leia como "Para que queria ele um urubu? Você leitor não sabe ainda. Esse é o mistério que lhe proponho, espere e verá que coisa inteligente ele vai aprontar com a ave".


----------

